# Dish location & snow fade question.



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

I am awaiting the 622 and currently have 521(?). The dish is located at the top of the roof. It was put there because of tree problems. The trees have since been removed and the dish can be out in a more accessable location. Last night we had one of our rare snow falls- about 4 inches. In the past when it snowed and when I had a single LNB dish the snow would accumulate and quickly blocked the signal. But I was amazed that when I turned on the TV the satellite picture came in perfectly. The snow did not seem to build up. Has dish done something that reduces snow build up? I assume I will be getting the 1000 dish here in Central California. If snow fade is going to be less of a problem I will have the new dish located in the same unaccessible location, but if snow can cause a problem I will have it relocated to an area where I can clean it off if needed.

Thanks, Shorty


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

If your 4" was like my 12" it was very dry, I had no build-up. I think it would be a good idea to move that dish, that way with a little Windshield "Rain Guard" it will rarely have to be cleaned off.


----------

